# Which Is The Most Representative Russian Watch?



## watch_newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

Maybe my question is dumb, but I'd like to know which is the most representative Russian watch (brand/model) to buy: a Russian watch that fits history and style altogether. Thanks.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, I play... Vostok 50th WW2 anniversary. Or, much harder to get, Vostok Amphibia "radio room" with black dial.

Reason? I don't know but it feels right to me


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Short and sweet,POLJOT.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

look here

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

I think it's a Molnija pocket watch,


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd say one of each - but it would take you till forever to find them all! :yes:

And that could be just for Vostok/Boctok :lol:

There are so many out there, all with different things you might want to think about, innovations, complications, dials, styles - the list is endless - I honestly *DON'T* think you could narrow it down that far!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Radio Room


----------



## Dazza1973 (Jun 28, 2010)

Aviator hi-tech only 600 made with 3133 movement and I only say that coz I got one


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Dazza1973 said:


> Aviator hi-tech only 600 made with 3133 movement and I only say that coz I got one


As they used to say on the game show - "It's good, but it's not right" - "Catchphrase" it was :yes:

To be representative of the Russian Horology industry, it would have to be a watch that *anyone* and *everyone* might have been able to buy - so really the Aviator misses out on that - it's too high end for most folks in Russia. The other







is it being a Chrono - again only a few would have a genuine use for such a piece :yes:

IMO (which, as you all know, is NEVER humble :lol: ), that brings us to something like a Boctok, Poljot, Raketa, Pobeda or Slava, all of whom have produced standard timepieces, built of solid materials and using good standard movements capable of good overall accuracy, yet available to buy for most of the Russian population (except maybe specialist issue versions). :lookaround:

Within such a definition, you've day/date variations, perpetual calendars, alarms, quickset dates, double mainsprings, 200m depth ratings and much more to work through. If you want dressy, there's the superslim from Luch - the list goes on! :yes:

Take some time to study the range and handle a few to get the feel - the Russian pieces are seriously under-rated by a lot of folks, and capable of sterling service with a bit of a clean and lube if you buy vintage! :clapping:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Griff said:


> Radio Room


Yeap. that's the one I was thinking about! Such a cool watch!

Saw yesterday on TZ an Amphibia "Desert Storm" edition, I knew they existed but had never seen one. Not a representative watch (I think Russia wasn't even part of the Iraq war part I?) but still very, very cool!


----------



## Dazza1973 (Jun 28, 2010)

mel said:


> Dazza1973 said:
> 
> 
> > Aviator hi-tech only 600 made with 3133 movement and I only say that coz I got one
> ...


 sorry Mel was I out of line?


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

i'm with you Mel - good list

it would have to be cheap, solid, reliable, utilitarian and frill-free (i.e. what i love about my old Land Rover)


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Pobeda from the fifties. A real Soviet people's watch.

Not my picture but very typical, these must have been so common in post-war Russia and very robust...er apart from no shock protection.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

watch_newbie said:


> Maybe my question is dumb, but I'd like to know which is the most representative Russian watch (brand/model) to buy: a Russian watch that fits history and style altogether. Thanks.


I think it has to be a Vostok Amphibia, probably the 'Scubadude' in this case style......










Cheers


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

What the heck, let's have a Russian watch fest, they are all good anyway! 










Still running quite well.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

dapper said:


> watch_newbie said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe my question is dumb, but I'd like to know which is the most representative Russian watch (brand/model) to buy: a Russian watch that fits history and style altogether. Thanks.
> ...


Hard to knock it Dapper, Scubadude is pretty iconic and a lot of quality automatic watch for the money.

Also I think for the casual Russian collecter the Poljot 3133 chrograph is an easy and relatively inexpensive buy, and the peak of Russian horolgy....probably (like I know what I'm talking about).

Anyway, here's my Sekonda badged version, one of my favourite pieces.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Changed my mind... I should have though about the scubadude... that's the one most of us immediatly think about when it comes to Russian watches.

I had a vey cool WW2 50 years anniversery Vostok in my watch list but it seems is now long gone, can't find a picture of one of those anywhere else. I think it was a Vostok Komandirskie, with a secial edition bezel and it was black and gold. The dial had a red star and "Mother Russia" with the sword. Anyone know the one I'm talking about?

Also, the Desert Storm Vostok I was talking about its not a Desert Storm at all. It's Desert Shield 










And what about this one??? I wouldn't wear it even if you'd payed me!!! ... Raketa Stalin... :bad: :feck:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Steve said:


> Anyway, here's my Sekonda badged version, one of my favourite pieces.


That's a real beauty, wonderful hands :thumbsup:

I won't show my 3133 lest I get more 'embarrassing watch' abuse :wink2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dapper said:


> I won't show my 3133 lest I get more 'embarrassing watch' abuse :wink2:


Daper, after that blue-cammoed-russian-diver-bottle-opener you posted, nothing else is able to shock me!! My trauma limit was shot to pieces with that one so please go ahead!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Dazza - *NO* you were *not* out of line in the slightest - but you have to remember that Russia has/had it's own indigenous watch making industry, much as China has/had, producing watches largely for their own population - and pretty big populations at that - a massive market in both instances. :yes:

This means that a truly representative watch would be one that the *majority* of the population could get onto their wrists without too much effort or money changing :yes:

Some OLD Russian [pieces] are very beautiful, and well capable of taking on Swiss products in the beauty stakes - whilst still being affordable to the locals at the time.

Try this gold one










or this oldie (re-dialled) Volna










and the Volna has a "Precision" movement capable of absolutely excellent timekeeping :notworthy: - and indeed mine (above) is well within the original specs - not bad for a piece of it's age! [50 years plus] :yes:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Kutusov,

I'm curious, how come you have such good English?

Are you a British person living in Portugal?

Forgive me for asking,

Ian


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Steve said:


> Kutusov,
> 
> I'm curious, how come you have such good English?
> 
> ...


My English is good?? No it's not, read a few more of my posts  Plus, I think I'm a bit dislexic, I tend to write based on sounds so sometimes I mix up words (like 'seams' for 'seems' and the likes...)

And no, I'm portugese but I learned English over at the British Council since I was a kid. I also lived for a short while (about 7 or 8 months) in the UK. Either than that, I read a lot (professional related stuff and for fun) and I ONLY read in English: many more tittles available and a lot more cheap than portuguese translations.

But thank you for the compliment!!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I think that every Russian watch factory has its typical production.

So, if you think Molnija, you'll see a pocket watch:










and Vostok has its military rude unperishable Komandirskie










But also Amphibian










... and Vostok Precision 22 jewels :man_in_love:










Raketa has 24hours watches










And Poljot its 3133 movement, with a lot of instances :notworthy:










And more, and more.... :to_become_senile:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


>


Now that's a beauty! Very expensive (for a Russian watch) and hard to find too!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thank you. It's difficult to find, but I was lucky for the price, i found it in a street market near the Alpi mountains. Maybe they didn't realize what it is! :grin:


----------

